#ubuntu-leadership 2012-04-19
<cprofitt> hey all
<Darkwing> hey cprofitt
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-04-20
<akgraner> http://12most.com/2012/04/19/inescapable-leadership-teachings/
<akgraner> thought you all might like this one
<DarwinSurvivor> akgraner: very good article!
<Darkwing> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> pong
<Darkwing> akgraner: care for a PM?
<akgraner> sure I only have about 5 mins though
<YoBoY> +1 good articles, I'm failing in the n°1 btw :]
